

US Lawmakers to Ban Patents on Tax Strategies  - nh
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304259304576373461579770054.html

======
Shenglong
This is the funniest thing I've seen in a while. Makes you wonder who first
thought of patenting a tax strategy.

For the more legally inclined: I know these aren't exactly the same, but
doesn't 17 USC 102(b) set at least some kind of precedence for disallowing
patenting tax strategies already?

